# Heavy 24 2013 !!!



## 29zollben (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo.
Sind dieses Jahr das erste mal dabei hoffen auf eine schöne und faire Veranstaltung.Wer kann einsteigern Tipps geben Packliste,Fahrerwechsel ect
Gruß Benny


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. Februar 2013)

Mit wieviel Leuten startet ihr? Ich bin das 4. Jahr in Folge am Start. Ist eine Super Veranstaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 29zollben (6. Februar 2013)

Hallo fahren in einem 4rer team aber bis jetzt nur 3 mann!!


----------



## Lepweb (11. Februar 2013)

Wir suchen für unser zweites Vierer-Team noch einen vielleicht sogar zwei Fahrer!!!
Egal ob männlich oder weiblich. Wir sind ein reines Fun-Team mit sportlichem Ehrgeiz. Haben die letzten Jahre die Plätze im Mittelfeld belegt. Wichtiger als das Podium ist für uns: Ankommen, Durchhalten und gesund bleiben!
Wer also Lust hat, der kann sich ja mal bei mir melden.


----------



## stunni (16. Februar 2013)

Mittlerweile sind die Einzel- und Zweierstarter ausgebucht.

Wichtig beim Rennen sind die durchgehende Verpflegung, viel Trinken und eventuell kleinen Pausen, wenn es nicht mehr geht. Da ihr ja als Funstarter unterwegs seid, ist es ja kein Zwang durchzufahren.


----------



## Lepweb (16. Februar 2013)

Wir fahren ja durch, wenn es das Wetter zulässt. Ich war im letzten Jahr Einzelstarter und hab in der Nacht mal 4h ausgesetzt nachdem ich mich aufgrund des Sauwetters mal lang gelegt habe. Das war eine reine Sicherheitsmassnahme ;-) Dieses Jahr wollte ich wieder allein starten und unser 4er-Team ist aufgrund von 2 Neuzugängen ein 4er-Mix geworden. Jetzt hängen 2 Fahrer in der Luft, die gerne fahren wollen (als 4er). Wer als Interesse hat, soll sich bitte melden.


----------



## lastbikehero (17. Februar 2013)

Hat mal jemand was gehört ob es dieses Jahr Licht in der Wechselzone gibt oder ob wir wieder im dunkel stehen?


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2013)

viel wichtiger wäre in der Wechselzone ein Lampenverbot. Dann erkennt man auch mal seinen Wechselpartner und wird nicht immer geblendet. Das geht natürlich nur wenn ausreichend Beleuchtung da ist.


----------



## Floyd0707 (22. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> viel wichtiger wäre in der Wechselzone ein Lampenverbot. Dann erkennt man auch mal seinen Wechselpartner und wird nicht immer geblendet. Das geht natürlich nur wenn ausreichend Beleuchtung da ist.



Also ich hab eigtl. ehrlich gesagt keine Lust erst meine 2 Lampen auszumachen, bevor ich in die Wechselzone fahr......

Das müsste ja dann auf dem kurzen Stück zwischen "Durchfahrt Zaun" & "Holzbalken" geschehen


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2013)

genau dort 5 m vorm Balken. Wenn man die aber ausmachen würde, würden nicht immer alle halb blind sein und Kopfschmerzen kriegen. Ich habe es auch hinbekommen Die Helmlampe auszuschalten und die am Lenker auf die kleinste Stufe zu dimmen. Sind doch nur zwei Knöpfe die das ganze deutlich angenehmer machen.

Hier mal noch ein Bild wo man sieht, dass ich es auch wirklich gemacht habe.
Außerdem kann es einen kleinen Eindruck vermitteln was auf einen zukommt.


----------



## Floyd0707 (22. Februar 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> genau dort 5 m vorm Balken. Wenn man die aber ausmachen würde, würden nicht immer alle halb blind sein und Kopfschmerzen kriegen. Ich habe es auch hinbekommen Die Helmlampe auszuschalten und die am Lenker auf die kleinste Stufe zu dimmen. Sind doch nur zwei Knöpfe die das ganze deutlich angenehmer machen.
> 
> Hier mal noch ein Bild wo man sieht, dass ich es auch wirklich gemacht habe.
> Außerdem kann es einen kleinen Eindruck vermitteln was auf einen zukommt.




Na mal schauen, ob die das so mit der Beleuchtung hinbekommen.

Aber ein wenig schlamm kann ruhig wieder sein  Gehört einfach dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phidelia (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich (w, 27) suche noch einen Startplatz (gerne in Team!). Hat jemand eine Idee/ noch einen Platz übrig?


----------



## loko. (22. Februar 2013)

Ich würde das mit den Lampen in der Wechselzone ausmachen auch sehr begrüßen da man teilweise echt derbe geblendet wird.


----------



## lastbikehero (24. Februar 2013)

Bin jetzt schon 3 Jahre das Heavy mitgefahren und letztes Jahr gab es das erste mal kein Licht und das ist doch das Hauptproblem was vom Veranstalter gelöst werden sollte. Denn ich wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht die Wechselzone zu beleuchten? Dann spielt es auch keine Rolle wer sein Licht ausmacht und wer nicht!


----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2013)

wenn ich meinen Mitfahrer suche muss ich Leuten ins Gesicht gucken. Mit einer Helmlampe leuchte ich denen dann automatisch auch dorthin. Das blendet dann trotzdem.


aber bei den erhöhten Preisen könnte es ja vielleicht besser werden.


----------



## H.R. (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo
wir haben 2x8ér Teams angemeldet und haben noch 2-3 Plätze frei. 
Wir werden sicher im Mittelfeld fahren und dabei viel Spaß haben...möchte damit sagen das wir nicht unter die ersten Drei fahren ;o)
Wer vielleicht Mitfahren möchte......bitte pn
Danke


----------



## mod31 (25. Februar 2013)

Rennen ist schon komplett ausgebucht!
...nur noch Warteliste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuluri (26. Februar 2013)

So früh im Jahr war das Rennen doch noch nie ausgebucht, oder?


----------



## Floyd0707 (26. Februar 2013)

Nein....zumindest komplett nicht. Bis jetzt waren es meist einzelne Kategorien.Aber umso besser.....das zeigte das Interesse am Heavy 24


----------



## stunni (26. Februar 2013)

Ist aber ungewöhnlich früh. Da haben viele Torschlusspanik bekommen. Die Rabattaktion für Frühbucher hat aber auch ihren Teil dazu beigetragen.


----------



## rtbiker1 (26. Februar 2013)

hast dein neues Bike schon verewigt, wie ich sehe


----------



## 29zollben (1. März 2013)

So habe wir uns das vorgestellt AUSGEBUCHT Sind mal gespannt wie das wird.............. ist unsere Jungfernfahrt


----------



## stunni (3. März 2013)

@ rtbiker1
Ja, Bilder habe ich dazu nun auch hochgeladen. Wenn mal richtig die Sonne scheint, dann gibt es Nachschlag


----------



## rtbiker1 (3. März 2013)

@stunni
ein feines Bike, genau meine Farben  Du wirst nicht zu halten sein- allzeit gute Fahrt und Hals- und Beinbruch


----------



## NicBec (4. März 2013)

Hallöchen zusammen, wir sind zwei Biker [Mann und Frau] und suchen ein Team, dem wir uns anschließen können. Wie schaut's aus? Sind noch zwei Plätze frei? 

Sportliche Gruesse

Stefan und Nicole


----------



## Lepweb (4. März 2013)

Nee, jetzt sind wir leider vollzählig.


----------



## Floyd0707 (6. März 2013)

NicBec schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen, wir sind zwei Biker [Mann und Frau] und suchen ein Team, dem wir uns anschließen können. Wie schaut's aus? Sind noch zwei Plätze frei?
> 
> Sportliche Gruesse
> 
> Stefan und Nicole



sieht wohl aktuell ziemlich schlecht aus....Du kannst maximal die Team "abklappern", welche noch nicht alle Namen genannt haben.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike Rosoft (2. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich (m / 42) suche noch einen Team Startplatz. 
Heavy24, Renn-. und Transalperfahrung vorhanden... Hat jemand noch einen Platz übrig?
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Jafta (2. April 2013)

Hallo,
leider startet mein Team dieses Jahr nicht. Deshalb suche auch ich noch einen Startplatz. Ab 4er. 
[email protected]


----------



## Floyd0707 (2. April 2013)

Ich wünsch euch viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Suche! 

Kleiner Tip: Fragt doch mal bei Kuota an.....die melden jedes Jahr mehrere Teams an und haben aber nur einen kleinen Teil an eigenen Fahrern


----------



## Michel-mtb (17. April 2013)

ja die Beine Kribbeln schon , wir waren letztes Jahr 5er bei den 4er Männern, dieses Jahr gehen wir mit 2 Teams an den Start, wobei das erklärte Ziel von Team 1 ganz klar das Podest ist! 
Kette rechts!


----------



## 29zollben (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo
Wollte mal Fragen ob einer die mal die Strecke gefahren ist und uns sagen kann wie sie istß


----------



## FlorianvList (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo

mich würde auch der Zustand interessieren aber vor allem ob es schon
Infos zu der geplanten "geringfügigen" Streckenänderung gibt?!

Grüße


----------



## Floyd0707 (13. Mai 2013)

Also zum Zustand:

Ich bin die Strecke am Fr, Sa & und am So. gefahren. Der 1. Singletrail lässt sich gut fahren. Es war stellenweise nur etwas matschig.

Der "Uphill" im Wald war wie fast immer eine klebrige Masse  

Kurz vor dem 2. Trail (Wurzeltrail), nachdem man von der Forstautobahn runter ist, ist alles noch sehr wüst (große Wasserlöcher + Baumstämme) . AUch der Wurzeltrail ist noch wüst und es liegen hin und wieder Äste und kleine Baumstämme rum. Einige werden den 2. Trail aufgrund der Forstarbeiten nicht wieder erkennen. Bäume-->weg.

Dennnoch ist die Strecke eigtl. komplett befahrbar...man muss eben auf die Hindernisse aufpassen.

Wenn ihr keine Möglichkeit habt die Strecke abzufahren, kann ich euch gern ein paar Bilder machen


----------



## InoX (13. Mai 2013)

Ja bitte.


----------



## Bison (17. Mai 2013)

Noch gute 4 Wochen!

Neuste Info: Eine Brücke durch/über das Fahrerlager. 12m Auffahrt auf ca. 3 Meter. Riffellochblech als Untergrund...der Käsereibeneffekt durch Stürze bleibt hoffentlich aus. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stunni (17. Mai 2013)

Ein Highlight mehr  Wir werden sehen, wie sich die Rampe macht. Sind ja zusätzliche Hm pro Runde


----------



## Floyd0707 (22. Mai 2013)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Streckenzustand. Sorry für die etwas schlechte Bildqualität.

Der Trail sieht auf den Bildern gar nicht sooo schlimm aus, aber durch die Forstarbeiten sind ziemlich tiefe Löcher.

Am 25.05 ist die Bereinigung der Strecke geplant.

Einfahrt Trail






Trail oberer Teil





Trail Mitte





Trail Ausfahrt










Kurz nach dem Start





Wildgatter





Wildgatter





Zwischen Wildgatter und Trail


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Bilder. Das sieht ja ziemlich übel aus.


----------



## Bison (22. Mai 2013)

Ich war eben mal auf der Runde. Langsam wird es "fahrbarer". Aber für 24h... dazu noch im Dunkeln + evtl. Regen wird eine Zumutung für das große Fahrerfeld.
Bin gespannt was da bereinigt wird. Eine Streckenerweiterung soll ja auch erfolgen wenn ich richtig gelesen habe...
Kette rechts!


----------



## Floyd0707 (22. Mai 2013)

Also ich werde am Samstag bei der "Bereinigung" mit dabei sein. Im Trail kann man schon noch einiges an Holz und Ästen wegräumen...ich denke das sollte passen.


----------



## InoX (22. Mai 2013)

Wäre auch dabei aber die Anfahrt ist von Potsdam leider etwas weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (27. Mai 2013)

Den Zustand der Strecke nach der Bereinigung könnt ihr hier einsehen 

http://www.mountainbike-sachsen.de/startseite/news/52-streckenbereinigung-heavy-24


----------



## cfc78 (28. Mai 2013)

Wir suche für unser 4er Team noch ein Fahrer/in. Übernehme 50% der Kosten!!!!


----------



## cfc78 (28. Mai 2013)

NicBec schrieb:


> Hallöchen zusammen, wir sind zwei Biker [Mann und Frau] und suchen ein Team, dem wir uns anschließen können. Wie schaut's aus? Sind noch zwei Plätze frei?
> 
> Sportliche Gruesse
> 
> Stefan und Nicole




Wir suche noch einen Fahrer/in!!


----------



## mscorange (2. Juni 2013)

phidelia schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich (w, 27) suche noch einen Startplatz (gerne in Team!). Hat jemand eine Idee/ noch einen Platz übrig?


 

Hey haben noch einen Platz übrig. Noch Interesse?


----------



## mscorange (2. Juni 2013)

Hey wir 8 er Team haben noch Plätze frei... Wer also Bock hat mit zu fahren, sehr gern.
Wir haben Spaß am biken, unkompliziert und ohne Kampf!!!

regnerische Grüße aus Chemnitz


----------



## stunni (6. Juni 2013)

Bin die Strecke seit Samstag täglich abgefahren, auch bei strömenden Regen. Sollte sich am Zustand der Strecke nichts ändern, ist es ziemlich gefährlich, vorallem bei Regen. Der Forst hat einige der schönsten Passagen leider platt und teilweise unfahrbar gamacht. Wenn man da 24 Stunden mit 1000 Mann durchfahren soll, dann gute Nacht. Es muss aber auch noch an der Strecke gebaut werden, ich verweise da auf den großen Krater auf dem Hauptweg, der durch Unterspülung bei den massiven Regenfällen die Straße quert und mich leider am Samstag zu einem heftigen Sturz geführt hatte.
Also liebes Orgateam, es steht noch eine Menge Arbeit an.


----------



## fuluri (7. Juni 2013)

Ist am Sonntag vormittag jemand im Gelände unterwegs der mir mal zeigen könnte wie bzw. wo die Strecke verläuft?


----------



## Floyd0707 (7. Juni 2013)

fuluri schrieb:


> Ist am Sonntag vormittag jemand im Gelände unterwegs der mir mal zeigen könnte wie bzw. wo die Strecke verläuft?


Ich bin dieses Wochenende jeden Tag unterwegs. auch heute.
Kann dir die Strecke zeigen. Welche Zeit schwebt dir vor?


----------



## Floyd0707 (7. Juni 2013)

stunni schrieb:


> Bin die Strecke seit Samstag täglich abgefahren, auch bei strömenden Regen. Sollte sich am Zustand der Strecke nichts ändern, ist es ziemlich gefährlich, vorallem bei Regen. Der Forst hat einige der schönsten Passagen leider platt und teilweise unfahrbar gamacht. Wenn man da 24 Stunden mit 1000 Mann durchfahren soll, dann gute Nacht. Es muss aber auch noch an der Strecke gebaut werden, ich verweise da auf den großen Krater auf dem Hauptweg, der durch Unterspülung bei den massiven Regenfällen die Straße quert und mich leider am Samstag zu einem heftigen Sturz geführt hatte.
> Also liebes Orgateam, es steht noch eine Menge Arbeit an.



Wie bereits auch schon bei Facebook geschrieben, ist die Strecke nun auch nicht sooo gefährlich. Man muss sich immer vor Augen halten, dass es ein Mountainbike Rennen ist, bei dem es immer wieder vor kommt, dass verblockte Stellen, Wurzel und Steine auf der Strecke zum Vorschein kommen.

Wenn übrigens 24h 1000 Faher da durchfahren, wird bei Zeiten eine breit gefahrene Spur vorhanden sein, die sogar "leichter" zu fahren ist. So wie es die letzten Jahre war.

Welche Stellen sollen das sein, die unfahrbar sind? Wir haben vor 2 Wochen tagsüber einen Einsatz gemacht und alle unfahrbaren Stellen weggemcht. Klar ist der Wurzeltrail weg, aber er lässt sich sogar "leichter" fahren, als die letzten Jahre. Und die Stelle davor am Wildgatter ---> da gibt es bestimmt bald News


----------



## fuluri (7. Juni 2013)

Da ich erst mit dem Auto anreise wär ich am Sonntag so gegen 10:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Stausee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (7. Juni 2013)

Ja klingt gut. Weil gegen 14 wollte ich noch eine Tour fahren. Von daher passt das


----------



## Silas-Sig (7. Juni 2013)

Sind denn noch weitere Arbeiten an der Strecke geplant?
Wann wird die Überführung aufgebaut?
Ab wann kann man in 2 Wochen auf das Gelände, um sein Zelt u.s.w. aufzubauen?


----------



## Floyd0707 (7. Juni 2013)

Soweit wie ich weiß nicht, weil die Strecke fahrbar ist. Evtl nochmal kurzfristig?!
Die Überführung wird sicherlich erst in der Veranstaltungswoche aufgebaut. So wie der Rest auch.
Du kannst ab Freitag Vormittag dein Zelt aufbauen.


----------



## racing_basti (7. Juni 2013)

stunni schrieb:


> Bin die Strecke seit Samstag täglich abgefahren, auch bei strömenden Regen. Sollte sich am Zustand der Strecke nichts ändern, ist es ziemlich gefährlich, vorallem bei Regen. Der Forst hat einige der schönsten Passagen leider platt und teilweise unfahrbar gamacht. Wenn man da 24 Stunden mit 1000 Mann durchfahren soll, dann gute Nacht. Es muss aber auch noch an der Strecke gebaut werden, ich verweise da auf den großen Krater auf dem Hauptweg, der durch Unterspülung bei den massiven Regenfällen die Straße quert und mich leider am Samstag zu einem heftigen Sturz geführt hatte.
> Also liebes Orgateam, es steht noch eine Menge Arbeit an.



Dir würde ich das in 92 Tagen standfindende Rennen am Nürburgring empfehlen: Rad am Ring.
Aber bitte das 24h-Rennradrennen, da dürfte es keine Probleme mit Unebenheiten oder gar Kratern geben. Musst nur zwischen den weißen Linien bleiben, weil die Kerbs daneben wohl auch etwa holpern.

Das *Heavy*24 ist nunmal ein MTB-Rennen. Im Vergleich zu München usw. waren bisher (fast) alle froh, dass es auch mal durch den Wald und über Trails geht. Da muss doch nicht immer alles planiert werden. Die Strecke fährt sich spätestens im Rennen dann schon ein, und ansonsten muss man halt auf Sicht und innerhalb seiner Fähigkeiten fahren. Dann wirds auch nicht gefährlich.


----------



## Silas-Sig (7. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort! 

Wir hoffen ja mal das die Streck bis dahin etwas abtrocknet und nicht mehr so viel Wasser kommt...
Wie ist denn momentan das kurze neue Stück (kurz vorm Wildgatter rechts weg und nach 300m wieder links) befahrbar?
Dort war es vor 3 Wochen achon sehr schlammig, so dass man nur im Wald vorbei fahren konnte.

Wir wollten nächste Woche noch einmal vorbei kommen und die Strecke abfahren...


----------



## Floyd0707 (7. Juni 2013)

Siehe pn


----------



## andy_j (8. Juni 2013)

racing_basti schrieb:


> Dir würde ich das in 92 Tagen standfindende Rennen am Nürburgring empfehlen: Rad am Ring.
> Aber bitte das 24h-Rennradrennen, da dürfte es keine Probleme mit Unebenheiten oder gar Kratern geben. Musst nur zwischen den weißen Linien bleiben, weil die Kerbs daneben wohl auch etwa holpern.
> 
> Das *Heavy*24 ist nunmal ein MTB-Rennen. Im Vergleich zu München usw. waren bisher (fast) alle froh, dass es auch mal durch den Wald und über Trails geht. Da muss doch nicht immer alles planiert werden. Die Strecke fährt sich spätestens im Rennen dann schon ein, und ansonsten muss man halt auf Sicht und innerhalb seiner Fähigkeiten fahren. Dann wirds auch nicht gefährlich.



+1
Als man noch am Wildgatter links in den Trail abgebogen ist, war es wirklich gefährlich. Leider wurde das Stück ja rausgenommen. Generell sollten sich die Fahrer auf die Strecke einstellen und nicht umgekehrt. Die Veranstalter werden ihr Bestes tun um die Strecke in einen guten Zustand zu versetzen und haltbar zu machen. Das war in den letzten Jahren eigentlich immer mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Floyd0707 (11. Juni 2013)

Wir waren am Sonntag mal fleißig.

https://vimeo.com/68047257
Gruß

Danny


----------



## Vokkar (11. Juni 2013)

Na das schaut doch ma vielversprechend aus!
Ick freu mir schon wie Bolle.
Seht ma zu dasses Wetter wird.
Ach und was issn das für n song in dem Video?
Schönes Ding.
Wir sehen uns Freitag in ner Woche.
Gruß
V


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (12. Juni 2013)

Hallo Freunde der Sonne,

Hier mal die Strecke 2013 als GPX Datei, welche sie noch nicht kennen.

http://mountainbike-sachsen.de/transalp/touren/6?view=trackanzeigen

Alternativ die Strecke, falls es zu "schlammig" ist (Ohne Pferdeweg)

http://mountainbike-sachsen.de/transalp/touren/7?view=trackanzeigen

Gruß

*ACHTUNG: *Es kommt zu Darstellungsproblemen im Firefox.  Die Browser Chrome, Safari, iPhone und Samsung etc stellen es problemlos dar.


----------



## Mutton (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

in unserem 8er-Team ist noch ein Startplatz frei. Wer Lust hat, kann sich einfach bei mir melden. Beste Grüße und bis Samstag, Thomas.


----------



## Sabo.g (24. Juni 2013)

Es war ein gelungenes Event mit vielen Rekorden. Es gab aber sicherlich auch einige Negativrekorde! Ich habe noch nie so viel Fehlverhalten in der Wechselzone beobachten können. Ohne Rücksicht auf andere Fahrer und deren Material knallten einige Teams in die Wechselzone! Fahrräder wurden in die Wechselzone geschmissen und wenns gut ging konnten die Betreuer das Bike fangen. Andere Teams hielten es gar nicht erst für nötig ihre Fahrer bis in die Wechselzone gelangen zu lassen. Entweder wurde ihnen das Rad oder das Staffelband vom Betreuer schon bereits vor dem Balken abgenommen oder in einigen Fällen gleich beides. Ob sie dabei nachfolgenden Fahrern im Weg standen interessierte die Beteiligten wenig. VORSCHLAG: Die Wechselzone nur für Fahrer freigeben. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man als Fahrer seinen Teamkollegen in der Wechselzone sieht, nur weil einige Teams dort eine Gruppe Betreuer postiert!!! Auf der Strecke schein es ebenfalls einen Negativrekord zu geben. Ich habe öfter als bisher Beschwerden über rücksichtslose Fahrer aus 4er und 8er Teams hören müssen. Ich selbst habe es einige Male erlebt, dass sich einige Fahrer an den engsten Stellen vorbei drängelten. Mal mit aber auch mal ohne Ankündigung. Was nützt die Auszeichnung des fairsten Fahrers, wenn die "unfairsten Fahrer" (wird gewiss nicht alle betreffen!!!) am Ende ebenfalls auf dem Treppchen stehen. Die ausgeruhten 8er und 4er Teams Fahrer scheinen zu vergessen, dass die 2er Team- und Einzelfahrer ebenfalls ein Rennen bestreiten und es nicht ihre Aufgabe ist, den anderen die Ideallinie frei zu machen. Es wird Zeit, dass die Startnummern auch von hinten sichtbar werden, damit solches Fehlverhalten geahndet werden kann. Ich wünsche allen Verletzen gute Besserung und fande die Veranstaltung ansonsten sehr gelungen.


----------



## InoX (24. Juni 2013)

Ich fand die Veranstaltung auch sehr gelungen. 
Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass es sich um ein Rennen handelt und man deswegen auch schneller fahren kann.
Ich habe niemanden umgefahren aber ebenfalls einmal riskant überholt und es mit einem Baumkontakt bezahlt.

Die Situation in der Wechselzone fand ich auch sehr schlimm. Sehr rücksichts- und teilweise respektlos.


----------



## recon09 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich war das erste mal als Fahrer dabei und fand die Veranstaltung sehr gelungen.
Ein großes Lob an alle Organisatoren und vor allem die Helfer, die unermüdlich in der Wechselzone Obst aufgeschnitten, Brote geschmiert und Getränke ausgeschenkt haben!
In der Wechselzone ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass man scheinbar sein Rad auch vor dem Balken abgeben kann oder das Band nicht persönlich übergeben muss. Ich finde es nicht richtig. Meiner Meinung nach müsste jeder bis zum nächsten Teammitglied mit Fahrrad rennen und dann das Band übergeben.
Teilweise wurde auch an Stellen überholt oder zum rüberfahren aufgefordert an denen man sich gefragt hat wo man noch hin soll. 
Mir hat es aber Spaß gemacht und ich denke, dass es nicht das letzte Mal für mich war.

Hat hier jemand Bilder von den Fahrern gemacht?


----------



## andy_j (24. Juni 2013)

Tja, solange Leute zu 8 ein 24-Stunden-Rennen fahren und sich dabei wie große Helden fühlen, solange wird es rücksichtslos optimierte Wechsel und Kämpfe um Sekundenbruchteile geben. Das betrifft bei weitem nicht alle und nicht nur 8er-Teams, aber vor 10 Jahren konnte man (nicht beim Heavy24 aber anderswo) Einzel oder 2er fahren und wer dafür zu schwach war ist eben 4er gefahren. Aber natürlich werfen 8 Fahrer mehr Startgebühr für den Veranstalter ab...
Habe mir den Spaß dieses Jahr mal aus Zuschauersicht gegönnt und war am Samstag nach dem Start an der Sprungkuppe um ein paar Fotos zu schießen. Bei Interesse an den Bildern einfach ne Mail mit Startnummer an mich. Ne kleine best-of Galerie ist auf meiner Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floyd0707 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich war selbst im 2er Team am Start und habe selbst gemerkt, wie sich einige 4er und 8er in der Wechselzone verhalten. Mir selber war es die letzten Jahre im 8er Team gar nicht aufgefallen.

Unsere Leute haben übrigens 500 Bilder geschossen, welche wir veröffentlichen.
 @andy_j : kannst du bitte mal nach der 237 schauen?

Gruß

Danny


----------



## andy_j (24. Juni 2013)

Floyd0707 schrieb:


> Ich war selbst im 2er Team am Start und habe selbst gemerkt, wie sich einige 4er und 8er in der Wechselzone verhalten. Mir selber war es die letzten Jahre im 8er Team gar nicht aufgefallen.
> 
> Unsere Leute haben übrigens 500 Bilder geschossen, welche wir veröffentlichen.
> @_andy_j_ : kannst du bitte mal nach der 237 schauen?
> ...



 @Floyd0707_http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=6942_: habe ein Bild von dir.

Btw.: Wie eine Wechselzone funktionieren kann zeigen die Jungs in Duisburg. Ein ca. 100m langer, 3m breiter Schlauch, links und rechts stellt man sich mit dem Bike bereit und in der Mitte ist ein Durchgang für die rein- bzw. rausschiebenden Biker. Keine Klappstühle keine "Fahrer-Betreuer" und jeder der kein Bike in der Hand hat oder ein Fahrerarmband trägt fliegt raus


----------



## Floyd0707 (24. Juni 2013)

andy_j schrieb:


> @Floyd0707_http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=6942_: habe ein Bild von dir.
> 
> Btw.: Wie eine Wechselzone funktionieren kann zeigen die Jungs in Duisburg. Ein ca. 100m langer, 3m breiter Schlauch, links und rechts stellt man sich mit dem Bike bereit und in der Mitte ist ein Durchgang für die rein- bzw. rausschiebenden Biker. Keine Klappstühle keine "Fahrer-Betreuer" und jeder der kein Bike in der Hand hat oder ein Fahrerarmband trägt fliegt raus



Dafür ist der Rest in Duisburg alles andere als schön  Zumindest die Strecke


----------



## H.R. (24. Juni 2013)

Ich teile die o.g. Meinungen zu 50% 
Auch ich war ein Fahrer einer 8'er Gruppe weil wir alle Berufstätig sind und das MTB als Hobby sehen. Die Rüpelhaften 8'er Mannschaften findet ihr unter den ersten 3 Gewinner Mannschaften. Es waren immer die selben die Aufgefallen sind.....
Aber das tut dieser Veranstaltung nichts ab....es waren wieder 24 tolle Stunden.


----------



## Bison (24. Juni 2013)

Ich fands auch wieder richtig gut.
Als Einzelfahrer hab ich 40 Runden zusammengefahren das entspricht ca. 350km. Ich war zwischenzeitlich mehr als fertig doch das nicht aufgeben hat sich bezahlt gemacht.
Auf der Strecke hab ich den schnellen Fahrern immer Platz gemacht. Was soll ich denen den Weg versperren mit meinem gemütlichen Tempo. Die Rivalitäten egal ob in der Wechselzone oder sonst wo sind halt bei einem Rennen normal und generell gilt: der Klügere gibt nach. Mir wurde beim verlassen der Strecke und auch dem wieder betreten immer sofort Platz gemacht. Kann allerdings auch an meinem grimmigen und geschafftem Blick gelegen haben. ;-D
Verletzungen gab es bei mir dieses Jahr zum Glück nicht und heute geht es mir schon wieder erstaunlich gut. Das wird wohl 2014 eine 50 werden müssen damit ich dann auch was zum dran erfreuen in das restliche Jahr mitnehmen kann. ;-)

Danny...starke Leistung von euch!

"Schall und Rauch Racer" mit Lars haben auch eine stattliche Leistung in den Waldboden gestrampelt!


----------



## kreuziger (24. Juni 2013)

H.R. schrieb:


> Ich teile die o.g. Meinungen zu 50%
> Auch ich war ein Fahrer einer 8'er Gruppe weil wir alle Berufstätig sind und das MTB als Hobby sehen. Die Rüpelhaften 8'er Mannschaften findet ihr unter den ersten 3 Gewinner Mannschaften. Es waren immer die selben die Aufgefallen sind.....
> Aber das tut dieser Veranstaltung nichts ab....es waren wieder 24 tolle Stunden.



wie jetzt, podestplatz gleich rüpelhaftes fahren?   die ersten drei mannschaften stehen da oben weil sie die besten zeiten gefahren sind und nicht weil sie rüpelhaft gefahen sind. nur weil jemand leistung zeigt ihm gleich unfaires  verhalten zu unterstellen ist doch sehr einfach  gedacht.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2013)

Klasse Bilder Danny! Hast du noch mehr von der/den 416?


War für mich mein erstes 24h Rennen - im 4er Team. Hat mir außerordentlich viel Spaß bereitet. Ich würde sogar sagen, das beste Rennen das ich bisher bestritten habe!

Ich kann alle Langsameren (im Vergleich zu 4/8er Teams) verstehen, wenn sie sich nicht über den Haufen fahren lassen wollen.
Auch als schnelles 4er Team fragt man sich ob es notwendig ist IM Trail bei ~30-40km/h überholt zu werden?!
In der Wechselzone ist meinem Teamkollegen einer mit dem Rad hinten rein gerannt und hat sich fast überschlagen. Für mich völlig unverständlich...


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juni 2013)

Für mich war es das erste Vierundzwanzigstundenrennen überhaupt und es hat, vor allem durch mein tolles Team, verdammt viel Spaß gemacht.
Die Situation in der Wechselzone fand auch ich oftmals mehr als grenzwertig. Derjenige, dem reingefahren wurde, wurde dann auch noch (äußerst unschön) angebrüllt 
Ich denke auch, dass es fairer wäre, keine Betreuer in der Wechselzone zuzulassen. Das gelbe Ding kann man ja wohl auch persönlich übergeben...


----------



## Einzelkämpfer (25. Juni 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Für mich war es das erste Vierundzwanzigstundenrennen überhaupt und es hat, vor allem durch mein tolles Team, verdammt viel Spaß gemacht.
> Die Situation in der Wechselzone fand auch ich oftmals mehr als grenzwertig. Derjenige, dem reingefahren wurde, wurde dann auch noch (äußerst unschön) angebrüllt
> Ich denke auch, dass es fairer wäre, keine Betreuer in der Wechselzone zuzulassen. Das gelbe Ding kann man ja wohl auch persönlich übergeben...




Also ich finde es ganz gut das man das Rad nach dem Balken einem Betreuer geben kann und sich dann ohne Rad in der Wechselzone bis zum nächsten Fahrer bewegt. Ich glaube sonst gäbe es sicherlich mehr unabsichtliche Kollisionen in der Wechselzone. Vielleicht würde ja eine Einteilung wo Betreuer stehen und die Räder abnehmen helfen. 
Ansonsten fand ich die schnellsten Teams relativ fair, Ausnahmen gibt es natürlich immer.


----------



## assesoffire (25. Juni 2013)

Fand diesmal richtig geil vor allem unser Team. Das Verhalten auf der Strecke war teilweise sehr abartig. das man sich am Wildgatter im Trail noch vorbei pressen muss oder gesagt wird komm mach hin ich will vorbei. Sucht euch ein Weg aber nicht Meinen! Das mit der Wechselzone ist jedes Jahr so, einfach unfassbar wie doof "Radprofis" sind können nicht mal ihr Fahrrad tragen geschweige denn das Band übergeben. Geil ist wenn man es in der Trinkflasche hat und einfach mal daneben steckt oder vor lauter Aufregung das Band nicht abbekommt. Herrlich was ich da gelacht habe. Das man mit dem Rad 3 Mann abräumt muss nun wirklich nicht sein. Die Paar Sekunden machen es auch nicht mehr fett.
Nachts war sehr angenehm und rücksichtsvoll auf der Strecke! 
Wäre dafür das beim nächsten Heavy jeder Fahrer mit dem Rad zu seinem Kollegen geht und das Band übergibt.
Am nervigsten war dieser kleine Hobbit mit der Funke....VATIIIIEE, der kommt

Alles in allem wieder eine sehr gute Veranstaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirkinho (26. Juni 2013)

Die Vatiiiiiieee Nummer hat auch bei uns für extreme Lacher gesorgt. Ansonsten ne tolle Veranstaltung mit geilen Trailsektionen und durchaus vergleichbar mit dem Nürburgring, nur mit schönerer Festivalatmosphäre. Hier mal ein Zielfoto mit Henri Lesewitz - freu mich schon auf sein neues Buch!


----------



## paul06 (26. Juni 2013)

Schönes Bild


----------



## H.R. (26. Juni 2013)

kreuziger schrieb:


> wie jetzt, podestplatz gleich rüpelhaftes fahren?   die ersten drei mannschaften stehen da oben weil sie die besten zeiten gefahren sind und nicht weil sie rüpelhaft gefahen sind. nur weil jemand leistung zeigt ihm gleich unfaires  verhalten zu unterstellen ist doch sehr einfach  gedacht.


Sorry aber so war es. Ich wurde beim überholen ohne Ansage des Fahrers am Unterarm getroffen das ich eine ca 10cm lange Schleifspur am Arm habe. 
Und es waren immer die selben Trikots die aufgefallen sind.......


----------



## Bison (27. Juni 2013)

Wie hat der Lars gesagt..."Das ist Heavy24 und nicht Pussy24" 

Klar ist so eine Art nicht die feine englische aber es ist auch ein Rennen!
Dir steht außerdem frei die Aktion zu melden...


----------



## Floyd0707 (28. Juni 2013)

Ich habe über 500 Bilder vom Heavy 24 online gestellt! Reinschauen lohnt sich. Bitte teilen, damit jeder die Fotos erhalten kann.

http://www.mountainbike-sachsen.de/startseite/news


----------



## InoX (28. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Fotos. habe auch eins von mir gefunden.


----------

